# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  6 نوع روغن ماساژ بی‌نظیر برای پوست

## poostkala

روش های زیادی در زمینه ماساژ در سراسر دنیا وجود دارد. این روش‌ها ممکن است نیازمند یک روغن ماساژ خاص باشند تا اثر درمانی خود را ایفا کنند. ولی استفاده از روغن ماساژ بدن مناسب با مواد تشکیل دهنده اصل بسیار مهم میباشد و در این زمینه نیاز به تحقیق و آموزش هست، روغن های طبیعی ماساژ بخشی از سیستم مراقبت‌های بهداشتی ما ، از دوران باستان تاکنون بوده است. توجه داشته باشید که بسیاری از بیماری‌های پوستی با ماساژ و اتخاذ یک رژیم غذایی محدود درمان میشود.

*در پایین شما را با انواع روغن ماساژ آشنا میکنیم*


*۱) روغن جوجوبا*
 روغن جوجوبا برای افرادی که دارای مشکلات پوستی و آکنه هستند،  واقعاً یک معجزه است. روغن جوجوبا شبیه به سبوم انسان است. در نتیجه، چربی  کمی دارد. این روغن ممکن برای ماساژ چندان عالی نباشد، اما برای افرادی که  آکنه دارند، فوق‌العاده است. روغن جوجوبا اصلاً کومدوژنیک نیست و به هیچ  عنوان مسدود کننده منافذ پوستی به شمار نمی‌آید.


*۲) روغن هسته زردآلو*
 بسیار شبیه به روغن بادام، اما گرانتر است.


*۳) روغن آفتابگردان*
 روغن آفتابگردان روغنی نسبتاً ارزان است که می‌توان برای ماساژ بدن  از آن استفاده کرد. این روغن به خوبی روی پوست جریان پیدا می‌کند و تقریباً  غلیظ است. روغن آفتابگردان برای ایجاد کشش توسط دستها، که در ماساژ  کایروپراکتیک بسیار مهم است، مناسب است.


*۴) روغن جوانه گندم*
روغن جوانه گندم غلیظ و چسبناک است و از این رو، برای ماساژ مناسب  نیست. اما، اضافه کردن مقداری روغن نارگیل، و یا روغن هسته انگور آن را  تبدیل به روغنی مناسب برای ماساژ می‌کند. روغن جوانه گندم را غالباً همراه  با روغن دانه گل سرخ استفاده می‌کنند.
روغن دانه گل سرخ و جوانه گندم، یک ترکیب آنتی‌آکسیدانی قوی تشکیل  می‌دهند که از پوست در برابر تمام انواع رادیکال‌های آزاد محافظت می‌کند.  روغن جوانه گندم بهترین منبع ویتامین E. است.


*۵) روغن خردل*
روغن خردل نیز می‌تواند بعنوان روغن ماساژ مورد استفاده قرار گیرد. این روغن بوی تندی دارد و استفاده از آن در هند بسیار رایج است.

*دیگر روغن‌های ماساژ*

 اگر کمی کنجکاوتر هستید، این روغن‌ها را برای ماساژ امتحان کنید.


*۶) روغن آوکادو*
 روغن آوکادو یک روغن غلیظ به رنگ زرد است. یک روغن خاص آوکادو وجود دارد  که Hass نام دارد و به رنگ سبز روشن است. این روغن سرشار از کلروفیل و  رنگدانه‌های کاروتنوئید است. روغن آوکادو برای ماساژ صورت و درمان با  استفاده از روغن گرم بسیار عالی است.
منبع: پوست کالا

----------

